# $15 Rebate on GM Oil Change



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Not only was I able to use a coupon at the Dealer but thanks to Rob my yearly full synthetic service was only $24 with the $15 AC Delco rebate submitted. As they use cheap Bulk oil and non-OEM filters I was thinking the rebate would never work!

_*Update:_
Rob deleted his encouraging post here which made me send in the rebate in the first place


----------

